# Mud! Wonderful glorious mud!



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty sure he is part swamp beast. But I guess I have to hand it to him for making the most of any situation. When life gives you mud, make yourself a mud mask. 



















Unfortunately for him, his adventure landed him under the pink towel of shame.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. You've given me my giggle for the day! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I thought that was the pink towel of "I got another bath I really didn't want". Mine love the rain and the mud, but barely tolerate a bath with warm water and no stinging baby soap. The smell like brand new puppies for about an hour till they go out and roll in the yard vigorously as soon as we finish drying them off.....Sometime I wonder why I bother, but a stinky dog will really ruin a great day too.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Awww! Love his mud mask! lol. Kudos to you for letting him have his fun, muddy or otherwise. I wish my boys didn't love mud, but boys will be boys.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

lol, so darned cute


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Kahrg4 said:


> Awww! Love his mud mask! lol. Kudos to you for letting him have his fun, muddy or otherwise. I wish my boys didn't love mud, but boys will be boys.


Who am I to tell an 11 month old puppy not to play in a giant mud puddle! I'm usually greeted with a, "SERIOUSLY? How did he get THAT dirty!?" when I get home. But its all good he goes to sleep on the floor and wakes up with a little dirt angel left behind. :wub: This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

THAT was great!!! Loved those pics!


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

gotta be those beautiful all whites that love the mud too


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

I swear the whites love mud! This was the day after his bath!























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I love the last picture! Thank you for sharing. More please? C:


----------



## kenco (Jul 27, 2013)

my WGSD LOVES mud and anything dirty. I actually have a pink towel of shame myself! Great pictures. What cute boy


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Nikko,
That is just too cute. My girls are not White so they hide the dirt a bit better, but they do love the mud, and playing in the mudhole rates right up there at the top of their favorites list for sure...Just too precious...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He certainly had a great time until the pink towel! My girls are black but will jump into our farm pond any chance they get going for the yuckiest part not the clear shallows! Usually right after they just got back from the groomers! Great pictures ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

what a great thread-made me smile-


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Do we have a "SHOW ME your dirty dogs" thread??? We should! Even black and brown dogs find ways to impress their parents.



WGSD Nikko said:


> I swear the whites love mud! This was the day after his bath!


BAHAHA! That is adorable. I actually took him in and PAID to get him groomed...once. That lasted about 12 hours. Giving him a bath is more comic relief than anything. He gets very pouty.

Earlier this summer having just rolled around in mud and SO proud of himself. 










30 minutes later...not so proud of himself.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for sharing your pics, when I first read this thread I told myself they have to have pics. Got lots of chuckles out of the pics of your beautiful dogs.


----------

